# How about a member of the moment?



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Member of the month you mean? lol

DO I GET A STAR NEXT TO MY NAME?? OR A SMILEY???


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

i forsee this turning into a popularity contest! Peoples Egos on this site are big enough as is!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Hatje said:


> i forsee this turning into a popularity contest! Peoples Egos on this site are big enough as is!


Well all know i am the best. You're wrong.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Well all know i am the best. You're wrong.


Speak for youself! I am a God as far as the rest of you are concerned!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Speak for youself! I am a God as far as the rest of you are concerned!
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


Silence, i created you, i am matter.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

So basically you want to put constant attention on me?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Well all know i am the best. You're wrong.



Ha, if you are the best, then I am second best.

But that isn't much of an honor since everyone else on this board ties for first place.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

First one to bring me some Bojangles wins.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Well all know i am the best. You're wrong.


Lol!!!!!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Silence, i created you, i am matter.


Well that sure put me in my place! (places hands over mouth)

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

As Captain of the Enterprise, I look down on all of you inferior beings as unworthy contestants. Ha! Kidding. 

Oh wait.. how about this. "You're a f****** choir boy compared to me!"


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Since i am the only member to have bought 2 brand new cruzes in a span 9 months for myself. (Not for wife/girlfriend/children) i am double the amazing of anyone else here and deserve top honors.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ Can't argue that one. lol!

Your awesomeness has certainly doubled there.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

silverls said:


> Since i am the only member to have bought 2 brand new cruzes in a span 9 months for myself. (Not for wife/girlfriend/children) i am double the amazing of anyone else here and deserve top honors.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I am actually more amazing, my car hydrolocked too and was saved, yours wasn't


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys are still fighting over 2nd place? Don't you know Xtreme is King?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I am actually more amazing, my car hydrolocked too and was saved, yours wasn't



BURRNN

We all know I am the champ. No need to be jelly.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...and Data's databank says _"...*hot* air rises..." _so that's *why* you're up there (wink,wink)!


Yeah, but I'm STILL up here, what does my transportation method matter?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

silverls said:


> Since i am the only member to have bought 2 brand new cruzes in a span 9 months for myself. (Not for wife/girlfriend/children) i am double the amazing of anyone else here and deserve top honors.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


You're also the only person here who has drowned their Cruze  I know - you were really pining for an ECO.  Oh - technically my wife should win since she bought two MT Cruzen for her family in a span of four months and she doesn't even drive a stick.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

It should be based on who has the least cartridge in their right knee


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

obermd said:


> You're also the only person here who has drowned their Cruze  I know - you were really pining for an ECO.  Oh - technically my wife should win since she bought two MT Cruzen for her family in a span of four months and she doesn't even drive a stick.


(sigh) I drowned mine too but was saved.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...how did you_ revive _your *drowned* Cruze, what kind of mouth-to-mouth & cpr techniques did you use (wink,wink)?


Ha!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...how did you_ revive _your *drowned* Cruze, what kind of mouth-to-mouth & cpr techniques did you use (wink,wink)?


Well... ;-) I blush everytime i think about it.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Well... ;-) I blush everytime i think about it.


Sucking tailpipe again huh?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

AkotaHsky said:


> Sucking tailpipe again huh?


Oh lawdy! Maybe... 

Which btw reminds me...

Sex therapy for man who fell in love with the family car - UK - News - The Independent


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Sucking tailpipe again huh?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> You guys are still fighting over 2nd place? Don't you know Xtreme is King?


I'm glad we are in agreement. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'm glad we are in agreement.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


XR, you may be the post count king, but im the Cruze king. Ive had both motors, taken a cruze to its water depth limits, and all around been amazing. Heck, im even tuned now! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> XR, you may be the post count king, but im the Cruze king. Ive had both motors, taken a cruze to its water depth limits, and all around been amazing. Heck, im even tuned now!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Haha, you should go back and see what I did.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Haha, you should go back and see what I did.


Back in this post? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

